# Speedex tractor show, Alliance, OH, April 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This show is strictly for owners of Speedex tractors. It ain't big, but I'll bet it is special for owners of these unique machines to be able to get together. Here is a link:

http://www.speedextractorinformation.com/SpringShow.html


----------

